# Coyotes



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you see the episode of the PBS series "Nature" about the Coywolf? Seems the Western Coyote and Eastern Wolf are interbreeding, producing a new "mid-size" species that is extremely well adapted to life in close proximity to humans. Both fascinating and pretty scary. 

Watch Meet the Coywolf | Nature | PBS | Nature | PBS


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am in the suburbs and we have coyote in our 4000 home neighborhood! They have taken small dogs and some cats.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We have coyote warnings all over San Diego..... I had two large ones on my patio one night trying to get into a trash bag I had taken out earlier and they were the size of a large beagle! Not too long ago their was a news story here about a girl who actually chased a coyote because it had grabbed hher cat and she was able to get it to drop her cat ........cat was pretty chewed up but it lived! Yeah, people here are watching their small animals closely!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I might be starting some controversy here but....you might check with local hunting groups in your area. In many places they are considered vermin & therefore they can be hunted without a specified season. If there is an above average danger to livestock & other animals such as deer I don't see this as an issue but that is my personal belief not necessarily anyone else's. I know that many people will disagree with me & find me horrible but we are talking about population control during a time when many will starve to death. If they are banding together to hunt there is a food shortage. Coyotes are normally scavengers or opportunistic hunters that go after small game or young animals like calves. I completely understand folks having issues with my suggestion though. You might also report what you are seeing to your local game warden. They may be able to trap & relocate as another option.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

There have been coyote sightings here in Poolesville. I haven't seen any but others have. Needless to say new puppy won't be alone in the backyard since our yard is wooded.

Rick


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We live in a very congested area. We have coyotes run right down the street. They have taken small dogs right off leashes. My sister's neighbor had one jump her 6 foot wall, grab her maltese, and jump back over with maltese in mouth! 

At my college we had one take down one of our foals, the foal had to be destroyed.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

We have bounties on coyote in our county now, with no limits on hunting, which is 24/7. I am a firm believer in balance of nature. We are encroaching on their life style. There is a reason they are coming into more populated areas. BUT, we have all farmland around us, I have horses and foals. A sheep farmer and Angus breeder across from us. We all do have a right to protect our assets/animals. So I am ambivalent. I posted on face book and friends living in surrounding small rural towns have reported 52 killed last year and lots of them sickly, in one area and another area reporting something unbelievable like 70 killed. I think it is OK to get the #'s down, but not interfere too much, because there will be repercussions in the nature of things. If they are sickly, and like deer, if there are too many, they do spread diseases more readily. I love seeing coyote, foxes, deer, and we have an eagle nest near us, so we see a mated pair fly over us a lot. But....if they are sick, or threaten me or my animals, I may feel I don't really want to see coyote or even fox. I think I am more scared of raccoons and possums that love raising babies on my farm, with their lepto.. And I think coyote may solve that problem. 
Good Idea, PooLann to notify our game warden. Offices were closed today, but I will definitely call them. It would be good to know what the situation in my area of the county is. thanks for your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> We live in a very congested area. We have coyotes run right down the street. They have taken small dogs right off leashes. My sister's neighbor had one jump her 6 foot wall, grab her maltese, and jump back over with maltese in mouth!
> 
> At my college we had one take down one of our foals, the foal had to be destroyed.


WOW, N2mischief. I hear those things happening, but it is hard to believe they could around here. Glad we don't have any foals or yearlings right now.
That is really sad about the foal. So it was just one coyote that got that foal??? A few years ago, I did hear about a weanling or yearling, somewhere around me, that was attacked and killed by a DEER!!! I bet it was a buck and during rut. Nature has her own plan. This coyote over populating just sprung up almost over nite it seems. Out of nowhere. For NW Ohio.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am not sure because no one actually saw it happen, they came in the morning and the foal was all but dead. They tried rushing it up to UC Davis but it didn't survive. I think it was the vets at Davis that determined that it was a coyote attack. 

I have watched a coyote jump the fence into our stable, run through the yard and jump back out. It was amazing how easy it was for him. 

Our barn cats went missing one by one, it is assumed they were coyote food


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Poor barn kitties. Those coyote jumping a horse fence....I need to tell my sister-in-law. She has a papillon and a very very small sheltie. She has seen a coyote pacing along her back fence line. She lives in town, but along a creek. She thinks her dogs are safe, Cuz they are in a fenced yard. It is a very short split rail maybe thigh high, not even waist high, with wire mesh so her dogs can't get through the rails. I tried to tell her a coyote jumps more easily than most dogs, and could very easily sail right over your fence without even a running start...


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I totally get what you are saying about not interfering with the balance of nature. I grew up in rural TX where hunting & guns are pretty common. Back when I was coming up in school people would hunt before coming to school in the morning & rifles were often in gun racks in the back windows of the trucks. You would never see that happening today. I shoot now but only at clay pigeons, never an animal. I have mixed feelings about bounties and I hope the game warden will help you find a solution. I'm not big on raccoons or possums either. Nothing as ugly as a mad possum lol.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

poolann said:


> I totally get what you are saying about not interfering with the balance of nature. I grew up in rural TX where hunting & guns are pretty common. Back when I was coming up in school people would hunt before coming to school in the morning & rifles were often in gun racks in the back windows of the trucks. You would never see that happening today. I shoot now but only at clay pigeons, never an animal. I have mixed feelings about bounties and I hope the game warden will help you find a solution. I'm not big on raccoons or possums either. Nothing as ugly as a mad possum lol.


I don't know pool ann, I think possums are just ugly... Mad or not!

We also have a problem with hawks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I live in the suburbs too but there's lots of country all around and I hear coyotes all the time, sometimes very loudly like they're having a party. It's eerie and at the same time very cool to listen to them, 

Where I lived before, not the place in Idaho but here in Wa but more in the country where I had acreage and horses, we also lost cats, one by one...they'd disappear. No more outside But yeah, we'd see them a lot and my Lab would run them off. In Idaho I was so much in the wilderness that I hardly saw them ever...they have enough to eat in the forest or fields and don't seem to feel a need to come take peoples' pets. But they could. It's funny...when you're in a wilderness area that is quite pristine and not messed up too much by humans, you see less wildlife than you'd think. They're all out in the mountains and woods or in the marshes in the case of moose...at least when they're feeding....did see a few of those.

I was wondering about whether coyotes could jump a six foot fence or if they would into a small yard where they might feel trapped. I looked on the fish and game site and they said they most certainly can and will. I always go out with the dogs anyhow, but it just reiterated that to me that they can come at any time of the day, singly or with others and can and will jump a tall fence. Creepy. But I agree that they do have a purpose as far as keeping certain vermin population down but I don't want my wee pets to be vermin to them. And coyotes can be everywhere....country, urban, suburban...it doesn't matter. They're very bold, aren't they.

You guys have some scary but interesting stories...very sad about the little foal and the kitties.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

We have them too. I'm in the city, but we have a lot of country close to us. One of my customers called me a couple of months ago to tell me to warn people about them as one had gotten her cat. She lives very near me, but I haven't seen them. Our yard is fenced and we have houses on all sides, but you never know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in lovey Arizona, a day doesn't go by that I don't see at least one coyote. Yesterday Gabe scared one away from our view fence. They hunt cats and smaller animals but I've never had or heard of problems with the dogs. Now the bobcats and the owls that's a different story. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't see the PBS program, but it's been known for years that eastern coyotes have wolf genes in them. It's noticeable if you spend time watching them. They are bigger and more apt to form packs than their western kin. 

I respect our local gangster coyotes, but I don't stay up worrying about them. Wild animals have pretty simple goals. A good meal with the least possible trouble or danger tops the list. A peaceful place to hang out with nobody hassling you is right up there too. When other needs are met, critters then just want to get laid.

I'm not at all concerned that coyotes will bother my horses. Coyotes, even our wolfy local coyotes, simply aren't that suicidal. Mother Nature doesn't provide 24 hour vet clinics. A stupid coyote is a dead coyote, and smart coyotes know there are plenty of safer meals than a horse or cow. Dogs, in contrast, ARE stupid enough to run livestock. I think coyotes are unfairly blamed for a lot of attacks actually perpetrated by free roaming pets.

Smaller animals are a different story. I don't let my cats outside any more, and I certainly wouldn't let a toy sized dog run loose in my woods. They'd be take out lunch for our local coyotes. I don't worry about a coyote initiating an attack on my spoos. The boys are too big and agile to be a safe target. As I said, nature doesn't provide vet clinics. A smart coyote isn't going to risk injury unnecessarily. However, my boys would probably get their butts kicked if they were dumb enough to corner a coyote. I try to minimize that possibility. 

I know pure wolves out west tend to rid their territories of smaller competitors: foxes, coyotes, and the like. I suppose larger dogs could be a target of similar behavior. I've heard tales of coyotes luring larger dogs off to be killed in the woods. However, I've never gotten one of these stories from a first hand reliable witness in my area. Until I do I'm not going to worry about coyote threats to my spoos.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We live in a suburb that is adjacent to many acres of open space; a so-called urban/wild-land interface. One night out on a walk in the neighborhood, we saw a coyote cooly trot right past us on the sidewalk across the street. And we hear them howling most nights, and almost every night in the summer. Beau immediately goes on high alert when the chorus begins, and if the whooping and hollering goes on long enough, he tilts his head back and joins in with his own howl. It's amazing to hear such a deep, eerie sound coming out of my sweet, fluffy poodle!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I live in the city but near a large forested park and a golf course and we see at least one coyote a day trotting along streets or through yards. Coyotes do form packs - they usually consist of related adults or parents, last year's pups, and current pups. 

Around here they certainly will take small dogs and cats from fenced yards or off a leash. More concerning is that they have also lured large dogs to be set upon by the waiting pack. 

When we are walking through forested trails I make sure I can see Tika at all times and that she doesn't get too far ahead of me. If a coyote pops up in the trail ahead of us and just stands there I put her on her leash and turn around or cut through the brush to the road if we are on a trail running next to one.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We have loads of coyotes here. My cats are allowed outside, but must come in before dusk. They know that and are always waiting at the door to come in. I have lost several kitties to coyotes over the years.  Ours are not that big, about the size of siberian husky. In the Spring they are the worst because they are training their pups how to hunt.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have dealt with them for years. A neighbor lost a Kelpie to a pack of them, too. We have Coydogs as well - large, creepy things. I've lost chickens, ducks and a cat to coyotes and two foals to free-range pet dogs - I now have NO tolerance for any predator in my yard. 

I go out with my 'midgets' and the big dogs are kenneled inside a fenced yard only allowed to run loose in the yard if I am with them (I had a pit cross jump the fence with my daughter while she was playing with a BC foster, I go out with everyone now). Call me overprotective, but I've lost too many loved ones to animal attacks.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

A few months ago my sister, who lives in scottsdale(urban area-part of Phoenix az) heard her spoo and mpoo barking in her fenced backyard. The fence is 6' tall and wood, so you can't see through it. She went out and 2 coyotes had jumped into her yard. She ran towards them screaming and they jumped back over her fence like it was nothing. Now she doesn't let the dogs out alone.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

In our old suburb neighborhood there would be coyote sighting every couple weeks. Afterwards there would always be a missing small dog or cat poster. Once our neighbors adorable beloved red tpoo vanished out of thin air, when they had let her out to tinkle. That was very shortly after a coyote sighting. A few times big bunches of turkeys with take a stroll through the neighborhood too. Here in the country the neighbors(lived here 20+ years) have only had copperhead problems.

I had a Connecticut friend and his moms dachshund was snatched out of their fenced back yard by a coyote. The whole family saw it happen, and I it prooves that coyotes are being driven out of their natural territory and being forced to eat whatever there is.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My husband is Coyote hunting right at this very moment. He shot one the other day trying to take a calf as it was being born. One might have chased Carley too ! I let her out and saw her almost out of sight in our pasture, so unlike her. Then my husband spotted a coyote as well. He shot it too. I have always thought a spoo could out run a coyote, but I would not want to chance it.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My son and SIL have both shot coyotes. (They are considered vermin in WV, and there's no season on them.) When you see them up close, they're bigger than you might think, and they have big teeth. I have no doubt one could kill a spoo with little trouble. A pack could take down a big dog. Several years ago, someone in our neighborhood lost cats to coyotes. On the other hand, our close neighbors have cats that have roamed freely day and night for years without problems. The same neighbors found a coyote in their garage, eating cat food. I suppose it was easier to catch than the cats.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

In the woods in back of my neighbor's house there is a den of coyotes. They are not around all the time but they are periodically. The ones around here are large. My Aussie was 63 pounds and top of the breed standard for height and they are taller than he was but lighter. Swizzle is always with me on a leash. After dark I carry him and then put him down or I peak out the door before he goes out. We also have bobcat, fox and hawks so I must be ever vigilant around and above. Onetime I went out to light the grill. I heard a noise and hesitated before lighting it. It lit with. A whoosh and you should have heard the yips of the pack of coyotes that were a few feet from me. I had no idea they were there. Very scary and I always think of that incident when I take Swizzle out at night.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

cowpony said:


> I didn't see the PBS program, but it's been known for years that eastern coyotes have wolf genes in them. It's noticeable if you spend time watching them. They are bigger and more apt to form packs than their western kin.
> 
> I respect our local gangster coyotes, but I don't stay up worrying about them. Wild animals have pretty simple goals. A good meal with the least possible trouble or danger tops the list. A peaceful place to hang out with nobody hassling you is right up there too. When other needs are met, critters then just want to get laid.
> 
> ...


I researched the speeds of coyote and the 3 sizes of poodles.
toys up to 10mph
minis up to 20mph
standards 20-35mph

coyotes walk at 13 mph
trot at 20 mph
run up to 40 mph

I don't feel my 68# spoo could ever outrun a coyote that is hungry
and cant find easier meals.
which is probably likely with the severe winter we are having here.

It has been documented that wolves are smarter than our domesticated dogs
in certain ways, such as trying to get food. The wolf will figure out a way to reach a piece of meat tied to a string in a crate. The dog will look to his people to help him get the meat.

So I further do not feel my spoos will have enough fighting chance against coyote as they never have to hunt for their next meal and don't really know what it feels like to be starving....

and I agree that a coyote even in a pack may not try to tackle a
horse (mine are big and weigh 1000-1300#). Nor attack the Angus cows.
but I do think one alone or a pack of coyote would take down a sheep,
a foal, a calf, because we KNOW they are taking down deer. All similar
in weight. One report of a foal being killed by a coyote is enough for me to
take extra precautions with my animals including my spoos.
(one is a 4 mo old puppy).
And it has been documented that the coyote do lure an animal while others wait down the way, to attack. From the front and from the rear.
There are many stories where coyote will approach a human to get at their pet. and not scare off...

I started this thread to become more aware, better educated and to share my concern for our pets. 

I hope none of us every lose a dog. I see that many have already lost cats, including me. I don't have barn cats anymore. And the times I have had house cats, they NEVER went outside.

I hope we will all refresh our concern to keep our pets safe.
For a lot of us, this is a severe winter when wild animals get more desparate.
and mating season has started so hunting will increase soon, 60 day gestation, to feed the kits, or pups.

and yes, hawks and owls will swoop down and take a small pet.
my friend's little yorkie died. The owl picked him up, tried to fly away,
but dropped him. He died an hour later of his injuries.

I posted on another thread where a friend was holding his mpoo puppy when a hawk swooped down and came at him, at his chest, where he was holding his puppy to keep him safe from the hawk.
scary.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I double-checked the WV hunting regs with my SIL, who's a conservation officer. If I understood him correctly, there is a sort of season on coyotes here, involving different types of guns, but essentially they can be hunted year-round, including at night.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We live at the end of the block and there is a huge field/forest across the way. We hear coyotes often, lots of them. We also have seen fox, bear and deer. We don't have a fenced yard and Lexi is never allowed to go outside by herself, day or night. She is also not allowed in the side area of our yard that borders the alley, it's too dark with no lights. I have been outside with her at night and had a fox, bear and skunk within too close for comfort limits.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Me, I'm just glad there is the big old Atlantic Ocean between your coyotes and my little island...

This is fascinating stuff though for those of us that don't have predators after our little fur babies!!

Boggling!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm _glad_ we have all the wonderful wildlife we have in this country. My ex tells me that in Czech Republic where he's from, they fished out all the fish. There aren't anymore fish to speak of and there isn't any wild life much at all. What a shame to miss out on such an enriching thing that is part of our lives over here. I love looking out my kitchen window and seeing deer munching on whatever it is they munch on and sometimes a coyote across the way in the field out there. Or hearing them at night. The other day I saw 4 deer walking along the edge of the field right out my kitchen window. A little extra diligence and watchfulness is all that is needed. 

In Idaho I got to see bear, moose, elk and deer among other creatures. Beautiful, enchanting and so cool when they had babies you could see from a distance. Again, knowing what safeguards to take and being watchful is usually enough.

Where I lived at one time in Wa...actually not that far from where I am now, we lived on acreage in a development of acreage parcels. There were coyotes galore around there. It was an old Weyerhaeuser clear cut 200 acre deal. Anyhow, one of my neighbors' dog, a medium sized Lab mix was seen on several occasions taking a walk with a coyote on the private lanes in our big neighborhood. They were actually friends, showed happy expressions and just trotting side by side through the neighborhood. Then my friend's dog would go home and the coyote disappeared too. No, it wasn't a case where they sometimes lure dogs into the woods, then kill them. They're behavior can be different in different scenarios, different locations as well. Anyhow, it was something. My Lab would chase them off the property when she saw them on a few occasions. And they ran, one time about 4 or 5 of them.

When I lived for a time with a bf on Carnation farm, there were coyotes there too, needless to say and we found that they had stolen a bunch of those bright orange cones used for road work etc....they were playing with them in one of the pastures. ROFLOL.

Anyhow, in spite of some risk (not that much) I feel fortunate to have the experiences with wild life and to have come to have a great respect for it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay, so that's me told...

My post was meant to be humorous and tongue in cheek. 

Bye


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Okay, so that's me told...
> 
> My post was meant to be humorous and tongue in cheek.
> 
> Bye


Oh gosh, I didn't mean to tell you in particular anything bad, but your being glad that you didn't have wild life made me think about it...what it would be like to feel safer but yet not have wildlife... and I found that I _am_ glad for the wild life, in spite of the risks. It's true....at least you don't have to worry about the dangers and yes, there are some dangers for sure. When I lived in Idaho, someone up north lost their Rottweiler to a coyote or was it a bear? I can't remember the story now, but there was something like that. And down the road from me, a big bull moose was seen being killed by a grizzly bear. The people said the noise they heard was horrendous. Creepy! I could hear bear on my driveway at night making that huffing noise and I needed to go to my detached garage, I'd wait until the bear seemed to be gone, then I'd go out but make lots of racket ahead of time to scare them off. Usually, the black bears are shy but the grizzlies are down right unpredictable. Well, they're all unpredictable but especially the grizzlies. Luckily most of them were up about 10 miles north. 

I learned what signs to watch for when hiking and what precautions to take. I never was too worried about black bear but moose....they were more scary to me. Anyhow, never encountered anything while out hiking except for a doe that stalked me for a couple miles. LOL. That's another story and s-c-a-r-y it was! Someone else saw a lone wolf up on a trail through some old growth forests up north a ways. That must have been cool. 

Anyhow, your post just got me thinking how different it must be to not have that diverse wildlife and how I feel fortunate in spite of the risks.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I have the utmost regard for our wild animals. But if you think (even for a minute) coyotes are not a huge threat, please read this. This is only a couple of incidents. there are many more. Our coyotes are the same as yours. 



Coyotes kill Toronto singer in Cape Breton - Nova Scotia - CBC News


Coyote shot dead after 3 attack B.C. woman - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

cindyreef said:


> I have the utmost regard for our wild animals. But if you think (even for a minute) coyotes are not a huge threat, please read this. This is only a couple of incidents. there are many more. Our coyotes are the same as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are horrible stories, especially that poor 19 year old. How very sad. These kinds of attacks though, are very rare. And too, animals will behave differently in different environments. Where human population is very low, they tend to be more illusive and shy. Where their food source is scarce they may become more bold, especially where they've become more accustomed to seeing humans and their pets. But usually coyotes are afraid of domestic dogs of significant size. Unfortunately, not always. 

In my suburban neighborhood with countryish places all around, I'd be more worried than in the wilderness area I use to live in where there were there weren't very many people.

These were two very sad examples of pretty usual behavior.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes Poodlebeguiled it is rare (thankfully) but still a possibility. This is only hours from me. This did happen in a wilderness area. In a National Park, no less. Not many (if any) people around. This makes it even more perplexing. Somehow the coyotes just saw her as food. And they are not starving. There is LOTS of wildlife here to prey on. She was used to hiking alone but no-one really knows how or if her actions triggered a prey response. I personally have lost cats to coyotes. I still love to hike but like to carry bear spray just in case. 
But like you said, I would be even more worried about the coyotes that hang around the suburban areas. I just wanted people to be very aware of the dangers they can possibly face with these animals. With their dogs and their kids!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

The case where the coyotes killed that 19 year old often comes to my mind...how on earth??? It's just one of those freak and unexplained situations. We have tons around here, I love them. Saw one yesterday, yellow, grey and black, all glossy and in his full winter coat. But my friend who runs a few hundred head of cattle on a farm near me told me that if I want chickens and sheep (which I do), I'm going to have a coyote and then a wolf problem so I better get a shotgun. That's all part of having livestock in the mountains, surrounded by 1,000's of miles of wilderness...but to me, well I immediately began rethinking my livestock plan, ha,ha.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Many city dwellers really don't have an idea of how dangerous wild animals can be. I did a bike ride through Yellowstone a number of years ago and had stopped at the top of a hill to wait for a bison some distance ahead of me on the road to move on--didn't want to ride past him and startle or anger him--when a van stopped right across the road from the bison, a young girl/teenager leaped out and started toward him. I thought she was going to try to touch him. Fortunately someone called her back. I was very much afraid she'd get trampled. When I told this story to a friend of mine later, she said, "But they're all behind fences, aren't they?" No conception of what wilderness is.

I recall a horrible story a few years ago about a baby who was snatched by a black bear from the stroller his mother was pushing and killed. One of the news reports stated the bear had mistaken the baby for food. Mistaken? Not from the bear's perspective.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

A few years ago in California a small girl was camping with her family. I believe it was coyotes or a cougar that carried her off and killed her. I think parents believe since they are in a camp site that it is somehow safer. Up until this last year I went camping often with a group of friends, all women, and our horses. We know we were watched by the bears because the minute the last one of us went into a tent, they would go through our campsite looking for food, which of course had all been put where bears couldn't get it. One day we were riding down the trail and my horse stopped suddenly and wouldn't budge. He was staring down the trail and my old eyes couldn't see anything. A moment later a huge bear started walking towards us. We simply turned around and went the other direction, but that bear was enormous!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

cowpony said:


> I'm not at all concerned that coyotes will bother my horses. Coyotes, even our wolfy local coyotes, simply aren't that suicidal. Mother Nature doesn't provide 24 hour vet clinics. A stupid coyote is a dead coyote, and smart coyotes know there are plenty of safer meals than a horse or cow. Dogs, in contrast, ARE stupid enough to run livestock. I think coyotes are unfairly blamed for a lot of attacks actually perpetrated by free roaming pets.


This, so much, this. We have far more dog attacks on livestock (including horses) then coyotes. That said, you take your mini dachshund down to the river and let it run off-leash it is likely going to become a hotdog. Coyotes are opportunistic, but they also tend to be cautious about biting off more then they can chew and a standard poodle is typically more then they want to take on.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

cindyreef said:


> Yes Poodlebeguiled it is rare (thankfully) but still a possibility. This is only hours from me. This did happen in a wilderness area. In a National Park, no less. Not many (if any) people around. This makes it even more perplexing. Somehow the coyotes just saw her as food. And they are not starving. There is LOTS of wildlife here to prey on. She was used to hiking alone but no-one really knows how or if her actions triggered a prey response. I personally have lost cats to coyotes. I still love to hike but like to carry bear spray just in case.
> But like you said, I would be even more worried about the coyotes that hang around the suburban areas. I just wanted people to be very aware of the dangers they can possibly face with these animals. With their dogs and their kids!


National parks have many visitors each year generally where wild animals become more habituated to humans. I'm talking pristine or near pristine wilderness. When I saw deer I'm my pasture, if I put my hand on the doorknob they'd scamper away. On the farm, they got so usr to people around, they'd walk right past our front porch when we were sitting right there even with my lab who was taught to stay put. I mean not 20 ft away. Sorry, on phone. On ferry boat.


----------



## 98741 (Mar 14, 2014)

*My 2 cents - From East Coast to SouthWest *

Reading through all the posts here, it seems like just about everyone's had their experiences - coyotes, wolves, etc. In response to 1 of the posts, I agree & you can absolutely bet that wolves are a LOT more intelligent than any domestic dog, regardless of breed. While domestic dogs are in essence, perpetual 'puppies' compared to wolves (bred that way for a reason over tens of thousands of years) - wolves certainly are a totally different animal, incl most hybrids (esp of higher wolf content). This is why a lot of States outlaw the ownership of wolf hybrids & in others that allow them, once they hit the shelter, are auto-euthanized b/c of their special needs (e.g. someone familiar w/ wolf behavior, etc.) w/ some exception given to wolf & hybrid rescues. I have studied wolf behavior, language, physio, etc. for many years & since moving to AZ from CT had been contacted by a group to foster those on the death row list... one, now my Standard's brother by another mother. From experience, just w/ my hybrid alone - I know what my Std is capable of & is extremely sensitive physiologically (sense of hearing, smell, etc.) and my hybird (130+ big boy) beats him hands down all around. Also as a mature male, while a huge sweetheart (possibly b/c he was used as a bait dog), it is evident how different he is from a dog... while he is good w/ me/ us, they are less prone to being dependent/ training can be difficult b/c of their high independence, afraid of humans & higher anxiety levels & less forgiving w/ 'immaturity' & will try to discipline younger, high strung dogs - though never in malice (something most people wouldn't have an eye to quite understand what is happening - hence, our sticking to the back yard vs. dog park). 

As for coyotes - I have seen/ dealt w/ both the eastern & western - which are quite different. Alongside our 1.5ac in CT, we have over 400ac of farm, woodland, resevoirs, etc. & the coyotes there are absolutely wolf hybrids - with a lot of wolfie characteristics inc. vocalizations, habits, packs & are huge compared to western. While they may not necessarily/ or commonly be western wolf hybrids, there is no doubt that they have mingled w/ the smaller Eastern Red Wolves - most likely having migrated down from the Algonquin area of Canada down probably freely along the Appalachain Trail - also near our house in CT that goes straight up thru Maine. Some farther up have been tested to also be Grey (Western) wolf hybrids. Regardless, they are pretty aggressive when they want to eat & pets are easier than having to stalk/ catch their normal prey. I've dealt w/ the DEP, who like to deny to the general public, but they have admitted their existence - its just a matter of whether a 'mating pair' can be spotted together before they acknowledge anything openly. 

Western coyotes are far smaller & I have noticed they also do tend to form packs, though much smaller in scale. They are true coyotes & are much smaller, but still pack a punch when it comes to an easy meal like a pet in the walled in back yards out here.

Regardless, coyotes or wolves - people need most to understand their natural habits as wild canids (though not directly related, more like cousins than wolves & dogs that are of the same cloth). That includes when breeding season is and/or the fact that they ALL have their young in the late spring 1x per year - usually April to May when they will be denning w/ cubs/ pups. They will be much more protective of anyone coming anywhere close to a hidden den - often an old burrow/ den and/or will dig one usually protected above by tree roots on a hillside, etc. esp. in the East. Usually their offspring aren't ready to be taught to hunt until Fall when they're old enough - which is almost always at night. Before then, you can hear the mother vocalize back & forth w/ pups at their den to keep tabs on where each other are (kind of funny to hear the little ones - sound like they've been sucking helium out of a balloon). 

These days w/ coyotes taking over all these little niches that wolves once had (ironic since wolves naturally, will kill coyotes - and even wolves in their territory. FYI - howling, aside from locating pack members is often a claim of territory). I don't understand why parents don't teach their children (esp when young), if a parent isn't out there watching them, NOT to run when they see any wild animal. Many animals will continue to walk by, it's once they see that movement that the prey instinct kicks in - and trouble ensues. The same holds true for almost every other 'predator' out there in the woods or making its way into your yard - I know in CT we've had bobcats, black bears, hawks, even cougars/ mtn lions spotted everywhere on the outskirts of cities. I've warned new neighbors to keep their small dogs & cats inside esp at night, but then wonder what happened once it does... 

Eh... sorry for the babbling on - it's just something I have a tough time understanding, when a lot of run-ins often are because people didn't use their common sense - esp these days, when it's all over the news on tv warning people. It is also sad that these animals lose more and more habitat to us, then we wonder why they continually come closer & closer into where we live.

All I suppose I can say is, act wisely - use common sense - be safe & be vigilant to keep pets out of harms way


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Well said and lots of interesting and useful info. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We have wolves here; a neighbouring rancher just shot 4 of them (one was on their roof!). You would not believe how big they were! I'm no rancher so I'm sad they were killed, but the rancher wasn't encroaching on their territory....in this case the wolves come down from 1000s of miles of untouched wilderness to our tiny community. Just an observation


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PNWMama (Mar 18, 2014)

We actually have coyotes in the city here. Had a scraggy teenage one on our side porch just a few weeks ago, DURING DAYLIGHT HOURS! Totally creeped me out, as I have a young child. Several neighbors have lost cats. Neighbors have seen small packs (groups of 3-5 coyotes) together in the neighboring school yard (partially wetland) when out walking their dogs at dusk. I can count on seeing on on a city street (once on the sidewalk in front of our house!) every couple of months. We haven't had cats for years, but at this point I certainly wouldn't let a cat alone outside in the evening - or a dog, or a small child, either, for that matter...


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay. I live in the Czech Republic and not to be harsh I think that your ex probably never went outside the city. Because in the Czech Republic there are fish in the water (rivers, ponds etc.) otherwise there wouldn't be so many fishermen. We watch grazing deer at my grandparent's house, we had to bury a few as well, because they got either ran over or attacked by some dog, the European squirrel isn't much to by seen but if you look carefully you might see them. We also watched qiute often grey herons and definitely there is lot of buzzards, hawks and falcons, the first two made quite the damage to our chickens so we stopped breeding them. The Czech Republic also has some population of wolves and right now a family of European bison of around 20 pcs (for the time being) or maybe more is in some national park and the people living there aren't very happy about it. And there is some population of lynx in here as well. And one of my personal experiences when on a trip we met a stag and it was standing just 10 metres or so away from us that wasn't a very nice feeling. There was some worry mixed in with awe at the sight of such a magnificent creature. We've got enough wildlife to keep the Czech hearts happy. We do not need more.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Maybe my ex meant in comparison to America. He spent the early years in Měděnec but was born in Praha...moved back there later. I don't know how old you are but he is retirement age. I can't ask him...he's in Europe right now but maybe he meant compared to here. There apparently are a lot of man made ponds and the fish are mostly farmed fish. Maybe things were different that many years ago when he was young. I don't really know. But he is far from provincial...he's lived in the country...here and in the "mountains" of Měděnec and the city and he's been all over Europe...lived and been a citizen of the US since the early 70's. He's been all over the US too and his perception is that the wild life and fish population is miniscule in Europe and in fact has dwindled over the years, in large part on account of poaching and poor management of the wild life. 

That's what I gathered from him in the brief conversations we've had on the subject. I think that it is possible that there is a differing perception because of the relativity factor. America is huge geographically and much of it is nearly untouched or untouched. The wild life is and especially has been quite extensive and abundant, though it too has dwindled over the decades. Our salmon are in real trouble, as well as other wild life. So it may be a comparison of then and now as well. I'd have to ask him what he meant I guess. He made it sound as though there is very little left in Europe.


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay I am 28, and it may be different from then, I wouldn't know. I would have to ask my grandparents who are over 80. Yes true America is so much bigger than this little country but I like it this way, everything is so much closer. I don't think that in the US there is a country as small as the Czech Republic. I have never been to America but I've seen some documentary series in my life and it's pretty wild over there. It's enought for me what we have. And certainly you can meet some animals that are not native to this area on a walk. For example when someone takes her boa to go swimming and he hides in the whole made by muskrat so that even the firefighters (who in the Czech republic also substitues rescuers that get you out of a smashed car, destroy wasp nests etc.) can't get him out, then it gets quite interesting because they have to wait when he leaves on his own. But don't worry the owner said he's used to children because she takes him to the kinmdergartens and schools and that he was fed not too long ago. Or someone decided that he doesn't want to breed piranhas anymore and lets them loose in a pond that's frequently visited by people that can get wild as well. Really what some people consider pets. To each their own.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Elliii said:


> Okay I am 28, and it may be different from then, I wouldn't know. I would have to ask my grandparents who are over 80. Yes true America is so much bigger than this little country but I like it this way, everything is so much closer. I don't think that in the US there is a country as small as the Czech Republic. I have never been to America but I've seen some documentary series in my life and it's pretty wild over there. It's enought for me what we have. And certainly you can meet some animals that are not native to this area on a walk. For example when someone takes her boa to go swimming and he hides in the whole made by muskrat so that even the firefighters (who in the Czech republic also substitues rescuers that get you out of a smashed car, destroy wasp nests etc.) can't get him out, then it gets quite interesting because they have to wait when he leaves on his own. But don't worry the owner said he's used to children because she takes him to the kinmdergartens and schools and that he was fed not too long ago. Or someone decided that he doesn't want to breed piranhas anymore and lets them loose in a pond that's frequently visited by people that can get wild as well. Really what some people consider pets. To each their own.


What we consider normal in the natural world around us as young people is quite different from what our parents, and grandparents, would consider normal! It's called shifting baseline syndrome, and can be really detrimental to our understanding of human impacts on ecology and the environment.

Related to the issue of coyotes, I thought this video was interesting and relevant. Coyotes are a natural part of our ecosystem in the US and as such should be protected within reason. This video talks about wolves but it is a good example of how each animal in a system is vital to its overall health and vitality.

How Wolves Change Rivers

The addition of a new, exotic species like a boa or the removal of an old, native species like a coyote can have many unforeseen effects on the ecosystem.

And here's a video on shifting baseline syndrome in the ocean by Daniel Pauly, who is a really great speaker and scientist. I've had an intellectual crush on this guy ever since I met him in my first year of college!

Shifting Baseline Syndrome Ted Talk

The same concept he discusses applies to wildlife in our forests and prairies. What happens when we get rid of the coyotes? How does that affect deer, mouse and bear populations? Deer and mice are central in the life cycle of deer ticks that carry Lyme disease, so their population dynamics are a big human health issue in the Northeast U.S. right now. 

So, it's good to consider the ecological place of these big mammals we see in our yard and maybe want dead because they seem scary. The world without coyotes and wolves could well be even scarier.


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

I can see how the wolves and other animals can have impact on the nature and the habitats, but... Unlike in the US the CR is so much smaller that there are practically no wild human uhabitated places and if they are they are small. The wolves don't kill the deer here, or if they do it's not on the news, here they kill sheep and the farmers don't like it so they want to be allowed to shoot the wolves. If the wolves instead of sheep killed wild boars who are overpopulated, no one would complain.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

About twenty years ago I used to ride horseback in Santa Ana River bed. One day a neighbor's Springer Spaniel followed us out on the trail. We encountered a lone female coyote that flirted with the male Springer, rolling on the ground in front of him, flagging her tail etc. She led him off into the brush where the pack attacked him. Another time we witnessed a male come running out and fall to the ground in front of us flailing about.... while a female made a escape with a litter of young pups. Because we were on horseback, we were able to see over the brush and watch the mother coyote with the pups. Unlike wild fox, coyotes will look you right in the eye, and it is creepy.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

Last summer when Magda was still quite young we were doing our regular hike through the woods. Just over a rise ahead of us I saw the back of a coyote, so I leashed up the dogs , gave the coyote a minute to disappear and continued up the trail. Over the hill I looked ahead and there were about 10 coyotes in front of us with the largest running down the trail TOWARD us! I'd never seen this before, they always just leave as soon as they spot us. I was very nervous and just had the dogs sit next to me. They were very quiet - which was unusual because Finn does like the occasional coyote chase, but not a peep out of either of them. The coyote walked a little closer and kept his eyes on us. Over the next few minutes the coyotes farther away just melted into the woods, and one by one they left. Once I got over my fear, I realized that the 5 or so coyotes at the back were young, Magda's age, and they were on a family outing. They were just protecting their pups. We've had many coyote encounters over the years, they trot through the horse pasture, but generally don't want any trouble. They do keep the stray cat population in check, but I bet if the you asked the songbirds they'd be pro-coyote - over a billion birds in the us, and 350 million in Canada/year killed by domestic cats. I digress...

Farmers around here are quick to shoot them, but the research has shown that if you allow your coyotes to have a territory, they keep out the transient ones and are actually beneficial. Scat tests have shown that 85% of their diet is rodent. 
I find it ironic when humans, a species which is 6 BILLION over the comfortable population limit of the earth, start talking about 'culling' anything. We've already demonstrated that we feel we own EVERYTHING on the earth, and have the right to pollute, destroy, euthanize whatever we want. Perhaps humans could try adjusting their behavior for once.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I just read this entire post really interesting. I do not know anything about wildlife other than raccoons, of which I am terrified. We have rabid ones around her, which have attached 2 ladies while walking. Two different occassions


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

In our area coyotes are a huge problem. They will take down pets or livestock which ever they can get. I HATE them. We have to be mindful of them at all times. They are brave and come out and do their hunting in broad daylight. I have lost a flock of ducks to one coyote a few years ago. He was sitting on the pond dam picking them off one by one! Last year early one morning I was out walking Brandie (on a leash) and heard a weird puppy like cry. It was coming from across the field behind my house. I thought the inlaws puppy might be lost. INSTEAD it turned out to be a HUGE coyote and it just walks up closer and closer. Then turns and goes right up to inlaws house. They are very BOLD. Not scared of us in the least. I worry about the disease they carry and rabies. Also have to take the poodles out on leash ONLY due to them. We hear them almost every night when they are hunting. Just the sound of them yelping makes my blood run cold. Be careful of your pets if you have coyotes around.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Elliii said:


> I can see how the wolves and other animals can have impact on the nature and the habitats, but... Unlike in the US the CR is so much smaller that there are practically no wild human uhabitated places and if they are they are small. The wolves don't kill the deer here, or if they do it's not on the news, here they kill sheep and the farmers don't like it so they want to be allowed to shoot the wolves. If the wolves instead of sheep killed wild boars who are overpopulated, no one would complain.


Elliii, thank you so much for sharing your perspective. I grew up in a state in the U.S. that had quite a population of coyotes that went after ranchers' lambs. Getting to read how it is in your country means a great deal to me. I'll probably never have funds to travel, so very much enjoy learning this way. Never in my wildest dreams would I have imagined that the CR has wild boars, and an overpopulation at that! They must be very fierce.

Thank you for teaching me .


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

This is, indeed, a fascinating thread.

Streetcar, wild boars are really destructive and terribly dangerous animals and they reproduce at a quite alarming rate. In the US many states are plagued with them and once a population is established they are extremely difficult to erradicate. They are devastating to the land. In many states there is open hunting of Feral hog populations....you don't need a hunting license and you can hunt them any time of the year. Google feral hogs and watch some you tube videos....it is astonishing the destruction and danger they bring.

I live in Colorado where we so far don't have much of a wild hog problem but the coyotes, even in big cities, can be quite a problem. They are fearless and will approach and attack humans in the city on hiking and biking trails. In the Denver area there have been several reports of children, walking with their parents, and pets on leash on hiking trails being approached and nipped or bitten by coyotes. Since it is in the city it is forbidden to discharge a firearm so the animals can not be destroyed. If you are attacked and are carrying a firearm you can shoot to defend yourself. If your pet is attacked it is considered part of the food chain, so you can not kill the coyote to protect your pet. In the counties, rural areas, you have more leeway on shooting to destroy these animals. They are bold and fearless and habituated to humans.

Being that we are in a city near the foothills it is not uncommon to have a bear or two or a mountain lion show up here in our city of 175,000 people. We usually just notify wildlife officials to deal with those guys and they usually go away with a little time and space. Little tiny dogs are also at risk with big hawks and bald eagles in some locations around here. It is the Wild Wild West and those of us who live hear are mindful of the dangers as well as the beauty. Some of us are armed, concealed, or otherwise, as we go about our daily lives, just as a measure of protection....in the event of one of those "what if" scenarios.

It is common sense to be aware of urban wildlife in your area and know how to protect yourself and your pets accordingly.

Viking Queen


----------

